# Best Pac Boots???



## Marlin_444 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Y'all...

I am sick-n-tired of cold feet when I hunt; I want a paor of Pac Boots that I can "Pack" with me for them COLD days in the Whitetail stand...

I'd appreciate any suggestions, Schnees looks like a winner but nothing like the input of an Ol Salty Dog who has walked miles in some good toasty boots!

I appreciate your suggestion, thoughts and or recommendations!!!

SCREAM A LITTLE and I'll see you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dunn1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

Check out Hoffman Boots on the internet.  They are made in Kellogg Idaho. They have a full line of work and hunting boots. I have a pair of their Pac boots and they are top quality.


----------



## deadend (Mar 11, 2011)

Schnee's and get an extra liner.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorel hands down.  

Sherpa lining, even on the footbed keeps your toes toasty.

Believe me, being a female who has cold feet all the danged time, for my feet to get too cold is the first (and just about only) thing that will run me outta the woods and to the house. I can handle cold hands, ears etc... but not feet.

My Sorels are waterproof and I've actually had my feet sweat when it was in the 20's. I've learned to leave the wool socks at home when I wear them.  

www.sorel.com


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 14, 2011)

deadend said:


> schnee's and get an extra liner.



x 2


----------



## 35 Whelen (Mar 14, 2011)

Bought a pair of Hoffman pac boots years ago when I went to Pennsylvania every year to deer hunt with my brother, they kept my feet warm even in bitter cold.  One year I gave them to my brother because he needed good warm boots for working in winter outside in a log yard at the mill where he worked.  He said they were the best boots he ever wore for warmth, comfort, and durability.  He wore out many pairs of Sorrels over the years.

http://www.hoffmanboots.com/category.aspx?categoryID=20


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 15, 2011)

X3 for the Schnees...American made in Bozeman Mt.   I have a pair of the outfitters with the tire tread outsole, doesn't clog with mud/snow and they performed great this winter.   Best part is they fit like a hiking boot so you don't have to pack them to the stand, you can wear them to the stand.  

http://www.schnees.com/category/schnees-insulated-pac-boots


----------



## godogs57 (Jul 4, 2011)

X4 for Schnees....end of discussion!


----------



## Danykulf (Aug 16, 2018)

good post)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 16, 2018)

What about an overboot to put on once you are in your stand? ArticShield is a popular brand. The only thing is most aren't designed to wear walking around. 
I did see a few that had soles to walk in. 

The advantage I see is that you can walk to your stand in your regular breathable boots while your feet sweat and put these on when your are just sitting in your stand.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/arc...ns&gclid=CJDJzuWE89wCFUSggQodAwgF7g&gclsrc=ds

https://www.wiggys.com/footwear/overboots/

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Icebreaker-Insulated-Boot-Blanket-Overboots/748998.uts


----------



## fishman1957 (Aug 23, 2018)

I've had my sorrel caribou boots for 30 years still waterproof still warm buy new felt liners every 10 years or so !!!!!


----------

